# Rifle brands



## 2400

What brand of rifles do you own?

This is multiple choice


----------



## Shipwreck

U must still be working on the poll - because there is none right now...


----------



## Shipwreck

ok, now its there - I'm disappointed. No FN - I'm an "other" guy now :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Texasdoc

I prefer any rifle that is control round feed, and I own a lot of the Montana Rifle company guns and they are a custom built by Rick Armour out of Cub Run Ky.

Doc


----------



## Wandering Man

When ya gonna poll for shotguns?

WM


----------



## J.R.

I think you could have done about 3 diffrent polls for favorite rifles 1 hunting,2shtf,3plinking so I'll give my$0.02 worth in that order.

#1 Savage 110 (270 win for deer) or 12(204ruger for groundhogs) both with accu-trigger.Best rifles for the money out there.

#2 SKS more accurate than AK, more punch than AR in 5.56

#3 10/22 Ruger cheap shooting.

I own others but these are go to rifles.J.R.


----------



## 2400

J.R. said:


> I think you could have done about 3 diffrent polls for favorite rifles


I knew I couldn't cover everything so, feel free to put some more polls up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

I own a 1955 Remington Model 514 single shot. It was my first gun that I owned. .22LR.








I also got a Hamilton Rifle that was my grandfathers. 1905 patend, serial #022. Its a locking breech .22 short.


----------



## Benzbuilder

@ Rem 742 in 30.06, Rem 710 in 30.06, Win Trapper in .444 Marlin, Win 94 Trails end in .44 mag, Ruger Mini 30, Chinese SKS, Marlin .22, CVA optima .50 cal, Cabelas doubble barrel muzzle loader big game rifle in .72 cal, Confederate Cavalry Enfield .577 cal That fought with Gen. Forresst in the 3rd Tenn Cav.


----------



## Nastynewt

*long gun*

I have four rifles
Marlin 917V with a Bushnell scope for crows and wild dogs. .17HMR nice little bullet.
Marlin 1894 in 44mag used for deer in my back yard.
Springfield 22 single shot Model 53-B from 1937 
Winchester 22 Auto Model 190


----------



## Todd

I'm the lone "No Rifle". But I'm hoping to order my AR in a few days and that will all change!

Edit: I now own a Rock River Arms AR-15.


----------



## DRAEGER

Superior Arms, the very best in AR rifles... Made right here in Wapello Iowa


----------



## Revolver

My favorite rifles are Mausers. Preferably older Czech.


----------



## PKO220

Remington BDL:smt023


----------



## Captain

Remington 710 Bolt 30-06 with Nikon
Marlin 30-30 Lever with Nikon
Thompson Center Black Diamond 50 cal. muzzleloader with Nikon
Remington .22 Belgium made


----------



## Bob Wright

Shootin' from the left shoulder, my long guns tend to be lever guns, so, Marlin and Winchester. 

But, my preference is to the single action revolver.

Bob Wright


----------



## Theprofessor

I like 2. Remington and marlin. Exceptional rifles. Always have been and always will be.


----------



## Snowman

Ithaca .22
Browning .22
Marlin .30-30
Browning BAR Safari .30-06

In the future I'd like to add a Ruger Number 1, and an AR type.


----------



## Guest

I like the Mausers. I collect some of the WW2 era. 98-k's, Turks etc.


----------



## JimmySays

Ruger x2, Henry, Remington. SA, RRA, Mossberg x2,Marlin x2, Savage and Winchester.
I think that's it.

Add one vote on poll for Winchester. Somehow I forgot my 94AE. Work interferes with my day.


----------



## ki4dmh

I like my savage.
Scott


----------



## spacedoggy

And a Beretta


----------



## PanaDP

For me it's a Winchester model 94 in .32 special (wonderful eastern woods gun, really lightweight) and a ruger 77-22 in stainless with a synthetic stock and a 2 to 9 power scope.


----------



## cupsz71

I have a RUGER 10/22 and a Marlin Model 60/.22

I don't hunt as a rule.......but gophers are open season 24/7 in my books:smt023


----------



## Don357

*My favorite is not there.*

There are a lot of nice rifles mentioned in the poll, but my 2 faves are not there. By far the most accurate I own is not, or maybe it is. It's my Tula TOZ-78-04 .22LR also marketed by Winchester as the "Wildcat", but I have the Rusky version. GREAT rifle. The other is my CAI CETME .308/7.62x51mm


----------



## cncguns

I have of few of the brands listed...
plus a couple SKS, Arisaka, Mosin-Nagant
:mrgreen:


----------



## ignantmike

i have 2 rifles.....remington 541-t heavy barrel .22cal.......and a cz 452 .22cal......great target guns and squirrel getter's


----------



## txpete

for hunting
I have a steyr M III professional in 7X64 brenneke.the most accurate rifle I have ever owned.next is a rem 700 BDL classic in 8X57 mauser.

my military runs from a M-1 to a bunch of mosin nagants and mausers.I like the K98K 8mm for pigs in the brush.


----------



## XD_Hokie

First and only rifle right now

Marlin 30-30 lever action with scope and some new Hornaday Lever Action ammo, traditional rifle with this new ammo works well for me and I like it.


----------



## hawcer

Hunting rifles - Savage 110 (.243win) ,Enfield p17 sporterized (7mm Rem Mag), Winchester model 94 (30-30), Rossi (.50cal BP)

Semi-auto's - Olyarms Ar-15 (.223/.22lr/.17hm2), Cust built AK varient (7.62x39),Custom built HK91 Clone (7.62x51), Yugo 59/66 SKS,Ruger 10/22

Old military rifles - Russian Mosin Nagant 91/30 (7.62x54r), Argentine Mauser (8mm), Gew 88 commission Mauser


----------



## niadhf

Marlin 1894 - 32-20
Marlin glenfield 22
Marlin .22 semi auto
H&R (NEF) 45-70,223,45-70 buffalo (which by the way is owned by Marlin)
Winchester '94 (30-30 of course)
Ithica .22mag (ss/lever falling block)
Model 36 Arisaka
CVA Black powder.
Rossi Youth

Mostly Lever or singles. Hmmmm. Not sure what that says about me lol


----------



## submoa

DS Arms SA58 (FN FAL) 

Next purchase will be MANNLICHER SCOUT in .308 Win


----------



## niadhf

Bob Wright said:


> Shootin' from the left shoulder, my long guns tend to be lever guns, so, Marlin and Winchester.
> 
> But, my preference is to the single action revolver.
> 
> Bob Wright


Good taste.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP

niadhf said:


> H&R (NEF) 45-70,223,45-70 buffalo (which by the way is owned by Marlin)


How do you like the buffalo classic? I'm considering getting one for some long range fun, perhaps some hunting, and to keep up with my Dad's new Marlin in 45-70.


----------



## Mike Barham

After an epiphany a few years ago, I started selling off most of my rifles. Gone are the Romanian AK, the Chinese SKS, the DPMS and Stag M4geries, a couple of .22s, and some others.

Still on the chopping block, when I return to Arizona, is a pseudo-Scout .308 built on a commercial Mauser action.

Remaining is a Marlin .22, a CMP Garand (Springfield receiver), and a Steyr Scout. The Steyr and one of my Glocks makes a nice "Austrian Dynamic Duo."

Occasionally I get an urge for a Marlin lever gun in .30-30 or .44 Magnum, but the feeling always subsides. Handling the Steyr for a few minutes is a sure cure for _new-gun-itis_. I've owned a variety of lever guns in the past and I liked them, but I know they will just sit in the safe in preference to the Steyr.

*submoa*, this pic's for you:


----------



## niadhf

Mike Barham said:


> Occasionally I get an urge for a Marlin lever gun in .30-30 or .44 Magnum, but the feeling always subsides.


Now Mike, thats just WRONG. You should listen to those urges.:smt033
Or at least tell me where the one you saw that prompted the feeling was so I could indulge instead.

Pana - so far i love it, but haven't had a chance to really "Step her out"
my "range" is only 75 yards. Need to go 10 min up the road to my parents "range" this summer for 200-300 yrds. Course i hade the handi-rifle in 45-70 first and she has been a beaut. I know a lot of people knock these, but i am a firm believer.

Course it helps I went to college with Frank Kenna's daughter :smt033 (Marvin President/CEO/Owner, whichever he calls himself.)


----------



## Mike Barham

niadhf said:


> Or at least tell me where the one you saw that prompted the feeling was so I could indulge instead.


They're practically as common as dirt in Arizona gun shops. I used to see 20" 336s all the time, and they were reasonably priced when I took off on my Afghanistan adventure. I saw many under $200.

If I ran across a 16" 1894 in .44 Magnum at a decent price, I might not be able to resist, even though I have no actual use for one. But other than that, I am fairly immune to the siren song of the slick and handy old lever guns. I've owned several .30-30s over the years, but always ended up selling them for lack of use.

The problem with having Scout rifles is that they are good for so many things that it becomes hard to justify owning other rifles.


----------



## submoa

Mike Barham said:


> *submoa*, this pic's for you:


Thanks Mike....

Make mine one with 5rd mags and black furniture. Only wish the wood inlays of the prototype made it to production.










Here are the mods I have planned:

Replace Leupold scope reticle with standard reticle and mount on Leupold QRW rings. Cooper package comes with a heavy duplex reticle that subtends 3 1/2" at 100 yards. That means the "narrow" portion covers 6" at less than 200 yards, and nearly a foot at 300. The new rings utilize a square cross bar insert that fits the cross slots of the rails deeply and won't peen the lips of the cross slots.

Larger bolt knob (from european tactical model).

If I really get ambitious, maybe one day replace the black plastic inserts with cocobolo...

You've probably guessed I won't be going with the Jeff Cooper Pkg. Hesketh-Pritchard is my role model for distance shooting anyways.


----------



## Mike Barham

I'm okay with the standard bolt knob. I do prefer it to the early "butterknife" design, though, and it's not as bulky and "unhandy" to me as the tactical.

My Scoutscope actually has the European-style post reticle, which I generally prefer to the duplex. I have the newer Leupold QRWs.

I do need to get a black Ching Sling, but other than that, I am happy with the gun as it sits. The trigger is splendid, by the way. I have batted around the idea of the 10-round mag conversion...but I can't think of a reason I'd ever need a 10-round bolt-action .308.


----------



## submoa

Mike Barham said:


> it's not as bulky and "unhandy" to me as the tactical


Personal preference. I'm from the Fisher-Price school of muscle memory.



Mike Barham said:


> My Scoutscope actually has the European-style post reticle


I'm guessing the heavy duplex was selected for snapshot ability. If I need snapshots, I'll stick to the ACOG on my FAL.



Mike Barham said:


> I do need to get a black Ching Sling


Am I missing something? Doesn't Galco make these?



Mike Barham said:


> I can't think of a reason I'd ever need a 10-round bolt-action .308


Me neither.


----------



## niadhf

Mike Barham said:


> They're practically as common as dirt in Arizona gun shops. I used to see 20" 336s all the time, and they were reasonably priced when I took off on my Afghanistan adventure. I saw many under $200.


They are pretty common around here too. Although not quite that cheap, but as you may have noticed, i have a penchant for them. I'll let you know when i find that next .44 mag one for you muhhahahahahhahahahahaa.

I have to admit that Scout is kinda neat. A little newer fashioned than my Arisaka.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have a model 94 Winchester in 30 30
Marlin 1894SS in 44 mag
Double star Mod. Star 15
Chinese "D" Type SKS (uses AK Mags)
Yugoslavian under folder AK
AMT 22 (the copy of the 10 22 they made one year._
Ruger 10 22

_______
got a few shotguns too. That's another poll..heh

The 336 Marlins are pretty easy to find around here too. Everyone should have one :smt082


----------

